# goldfish almost gone...



## gmcmillan (Nov 6, 2004)

picked up myself 30 goldfish for $6 a couple days ago and put em' in the tank with my 5 piranha









the piranha are about 3" in size right now, had em' since they were probblay less than 1"

but anyways there is 18 goldfish left and there are heads laying on the bottom of my tank

hehehehehe


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

damn 30 for 6 bucks i got 2 doz for 2.30 and i ended up with 41 goldies 
canada is expensive just make sure to get the heads out b4 the mess up your water params
fun though aint it 
later


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

i dunno isnt these prices expensive? i get 100 comets for 7.00$ here...


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah i guess canada is way more expensive 
oh well good for us that dont live there
later


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

get them heads outta there before they ruin your water


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> get them heads outta there before they ruin your water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!

Also you should of housed your feeders in another tank inase of any diseases.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

it aint that expensive just depends on where ya go, you can get 30 medium sized feeders for 3.50 at the LFS around me, i think thats a pretty decent deal.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i get 1 doz 2" goldies for 1.39 here..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i get 6 5 inch golfish for 5 dollars


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

as already said....just be sure to scoop the uneaten part sof the dwad goldfish that are on the bottom of your tank...it'll ruin your water conditions

for future reference...u may want to set up a quarintine tank for the feeders that you are going to feed to your piranha or any other predatory fish that u may have.

the quarintine tank doesnt need to be anything fancy...just use a 10g tank (which u can buy for less than $10), stick a filter on there & personally I would put an air wand in the tank since the tank will more than likely be very overstocked with goldfish. goldfish are messy and seem to mess up water conditions very quickly...especially when dealing with a tank with that many goldfish in it. just do more frequent small water changes and everything should be just fine.

the 'quarintine tank' is used to make the feeders that you are feeding to your piranha healthy and disease free. buying them from your lfs, bringing them home & just tossing them in your tank is risky because u dont know what diseases/parasites you could be introducing to your tank & fish.

just something u might want to think about


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

I get 5 feeders for a dollar. kinda sucks, it used to be 12, then 10, then 8, now 5 for a dollar.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

my question is what is the difference between goldfish in an overstocked tank at home and an overstocked tank at the fish store??? Seems a little redundent to take them home from the fish store and then put them right back into the same conditions


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Not really... that's what you do with feeders.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

Mack said:


> Not really... that's what you do with feeders.
> [snapback]864472[/snapback]​


but isn't qt supposed to see if they are healthy? because the LFS often overstocks and thats how they get disease ridden???


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, but if one is sick, the others will get sick, overstocked or not. You're quarantining them purely to make sure they are safe for eating, not to protect them.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

overstocking leads to illness... wow... great insight


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I get 8 goldies 3" for $1


----------

